# Just bought some powder ski's



## skiNEwhere (Aug 25, 2010)

I picked up some brand new K2 pontoon's, they retailed for 750 but since they were last seasons I got them for 275. 

Now all we need is some powder!


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 25, 2010)

very nice price!!!


----------



## drjeff (Aug 26, 2010)

Sweet!  And with the mega tip width, and flared tip on those things, you could always take them out NOW for some waterskiing!


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 26, 2010)

I saw them on Tramdock yesterday. I don't remember the price, is that where you go them?

Nice score.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 26, 2010)

sweet deal...rode the lift at smuggs with a guy last year who had em on...made my sugar daddies (100 at waist) look like 1984 straight skis.....it wasnt a pow day and he said thats pretty much his all mountain/every day ski (unless he knows it gonna be bulletproof)

enjoy em...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks! 

I bought them at competitive edge ski and bike in hadley, ma

Pics below, I've yet to have the bindings mounted but they're a nice set of 16 din jesters


----------



## powbmps (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome deal for sure.  What length did you go with?

160-130-120!!  Literally twice the waist width of most mogul skis.



skiNEwhere said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I bought them at competitive edge ski and bike in hadley, ma
> 
> Pics below, I've yet to have the bindings mounted but they're a nice set of 16 din jesters


----------



## Glenn (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice score! You can find some good deals at competitive edge.


----------



## billski (Aug 27, 2010)

skiNEwhere said:


> I picked up some brand new K2 pontoon's, they retailed for 750 but since they were last seasons I got them for 275.
> 
> Now all we need is some powder!


yeah, I saw that price yesterday on them in daily deals (forget the vendor). You got a win. enjoy!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 27, 2010)

skiNEwhere said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I bought them at competitive edge ski and bike in hadley, ma
> 
> Pics below, I've yet to have the bindings mounted but they're a nice set of 16 din jesters



Those'll look good up at Magic on a powder day!


----------



## mondeo (Aug 27, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Awesome deal for sure. What length did you go with?
> 
> 160-130-120!! Literally twice the waist width of most mogul skis.


Most mogul skis are 66 underfoot. Nice misuse of the word "literally."


----------

